# Add gimbal to ugly stick



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi - I know this isn't a real rod building question but hoping you guys might know what to do...

I use Ugly Stick BWC1120 6'6" rods for drift fishing. I'd like to put a gimballed butts on them. I've removed butt caps on production surf rods in the past by putting them in hot water for a few minutes. This didn't work on these Ugly Sitcks. I guess they didn't use hot-glue. They are glued/attached very well. Plan B was to glue a gimbal over the existing butt cap, but I don't see any online with an ID big enough to fit over them (1 3/16"). What should I do, try to cut-off the old butt cap with a knife? Any advice appreciated!


----------



## rodandreel (Jan 7, 2013)

At times I have used a Dremel tool with a thin cutting wheel down the sides of the cap and then peel the cap off with a pry tool. Just don't cut too deep with the tool. E.P.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

Have you tried a heat gun? It will melt the toughest epoxy that I have ever tried.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Tried one tonight, slit one side with a razorblade. I was able to peel it off in one piece like it was an orange. Looks like I need a 1" ID gimbal, should be no problem.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I love surf fishing but don't get to go much. Been wondering if I should get a belt of some sort then put gimbals on the big rods. I have never been in a spot where I needed one but the best way to need one is to not have one I guess. :fishing:


----------

